# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Seksualiteit - zaadspuiten

## colombo100

Ik ben 62 jaar. Om een erectie te krijgen heb ik veelal de hulp nodi van een VAGRAATJE. niettegenstaande ik dan een vrij behoorkelijk erectie krijg, lukt het me niet om mijn zaad "natuurlijk" te spuiten door een vrouw te berijden. Ikl heb de hulp nodig van mijn handen en moet eigenlijk masturberen terwijl ze dicht tegen me vlijt. Heeft no iemand deze ervaring en bestaan er geen hulpmiddelen, geneesmiddelen die wel een spontaner zaadlozing bewerkstellingen?

----------


## Raimun

> Ik ben 62 jaar. Om een erectie te krijgen heb ik veelal de hulp nodi van een VAGRAATJE. niettegenstaande ik dan een vrij behoorkelijk erectie krijg, lukt het me niet om mijn zaad "natuurlijk" te spuiten door een vrouw te berijden. Ikl heb de hulp nodig van mijn handen en moet eigenlijk masturberen terwijl ze dicht tegen me vlijt. Heeft no iemand deze ervaring en bestaan er geen hulpmiddelen, geneesmiddelen die wel een spontaner zaadlozing bewerkstellingen?


M'n beste colombo 100..

't Is hetzelfde als het ""* berijden* "" van 'n " *merrie* "" !! 
De "opwinding" begint al "bij de gedachte" aan de heerlijke rit die jullie gaan maken 

Je gaat rustig op haar rug zitten , slaat jouw benen losjes rond haar ronde vormen .
Daarna neem je de teugels vast ..maar niet te strak hé ..laat ze lichtjes vieren ..zodat zij zich vrij gemakkelijk voelt ..en vooral " ontspannen "  :Wink: 

Door lichtjes met jouw knieën tegen haar lijf te drukken ( met korte stootjes ! ) komt ze in beweging !!..ondertussen stoot jij de gebruikelijke geluidjes uit , en moedigt haar aan met lichte klopjes , zachte stelingen en aanmoedigende woordjes !!

Langzaam raken " merrie en ruiter " in galop ..de teugels nog losser en rijden maar !! 
Ritmisch ga je met haar mee , op en neer ..volledig samen in harmonie ..als één geheel .....
...hoe ver je kan gaan , hangt af van het " temperament " van jouw merrie ! 

Wil je echt genieten van 'n helse rit , laat je de teugels helemaal los !! ..neem de manen losjes vast en laat haar " volledig gaan "" ,
zich volledig uitlevend in volle vrijheid !!
Zij voelt wel wat jij " wil " terwijl jij voelt hoe ver zij kan en wil mee gaan !!

Alle andere gedachten " are gone with the wind " die langs jouw oren blaast ...tijdens dit " pure " genieten  :Cool: 

Na deze helse " rit " ..keren jullie "moe maar voldaan" terug naar de stal ..waarna jij haar bezweet lichaam zachtjes , liefdevol 'n verdiende borstelbeurt geeft en haar warm inpakt ..hetgeen ze zeer waardeert !! en jou dus ook laat voelen !! 

Beste colombo100 ..*als jij 'n vrouw wil "" berijden* ?? " moet je dat op deze manier doen  :Wink:  
anders is het nogal wides dat jij andere hulpmiddellen nodig hebt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Waarom denk je anders , dat er 'n verschil is tussen het " dieren-rijk " en het " mens-dom ! "  :Frown:

----------

